# Prayer Request for James (Maidrite)



## Barbara L (Apr 19, 2008)

There is a possibility that James might be offered an internship at a local company, which could work into a full-time CAD job.  We don't know all the details yet, so we don't know for sure if it is what will be best.  We would appreciate prayer that everything will work out for the best for us and for them.  

Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2008)

You both have my thoughts and prayers..

cj


----------



## miniman (Apr 19, 2008)

Will be thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## Douzer77 (Apr 19, 2008)

Fingers and toes crossed and ye are in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 19, 2008)

I hope everything falls into place for you and James the way you want it to.


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 19, 2008)

(((Barbara and James)))Wishing everything comes together for you and sending lots of love and energy along the way, Vicki


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 19, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts sent, the best to you both !


----------



## buckytom (Apr 19, 2008)

sending my petition now, barb. good luck james!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 19, 2008)

My prayer is also on its way.  Don't worry.  As is has been said, and I'm paraphrasing from memory, "Look at the flowers of the field, how well adorned they are.  And if it is that your Heavenly Father so adorns the flowers, how much more will he take care of you, who are his children?"

We are living in tough times.  Jobs are scarce and can be hard to hold on to no matter how good a worker you are.  But if you put your faith where it belongs, then you will be provided for.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pdswife (Apr 19, 2008)

much luck to you and James.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you, James.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  James has been out of work almost 4 years, and as you know he is in an intensive 11-month CAD training program.  We're not sure if the internship (if he gets it) will start after that or before.  There is a high likelihood that it could start very soon.  

We love you guys!  Thanks again.

Barbara


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 19, 2008)

Thinking of James at this special time. May only good things come his way!!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks JoAnn!  We appreciate your kind thoughts.

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 19, 2008)

woohoo!! 
the tides seem to be turning for you two, good luck!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 19, 2008)

Bravo!!  Love and prayers are sent your way from Buck and me.   Wonderful news, Barbara and James.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Suzi and Katie!  We're coming from the valley to the mountaintop right now.  We know there will be valleys again in our life (as well as more mountaintops) but hopefully they won't be as deep as this one has been!

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 19, 2008)

We're climbing ourselves out of a hole right now also, I know its difficult but you have to believe there is some reason you were sent to the hole in the first place!!!!! 

What doesnt kill you makes you stronger??
I must be She-Ra by now.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

I would have sworn I posted in this thread - - - apparently not.

You know you and James have my prayers for whatever is best.  The Little Engine That Could should definitely be RED!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

My prayers are with you as well. Seems every time DW and I start to climb out of a hole we get knocked right back down, grrrrr. For the first time in three years last year I felt well enough to started to go back to work, then this winter bonk! Heart surgery!
So, I will pray extra hard for James that he gets success!!!


----------



## David Cottrell (Apr 19, 2008)

Dear Barbara L, It would seem that you and James are doing everything you can - keep trucking! Yes, prayers are on the way. Lately I've been engaged in trying to help a Ukrainian orphan who is "graduating" in May from her orphanage at age 18, absolutely no family, lived her entire life in an orphanage, crippled hands. What occurred to me is exactly what James has been doing - Praying on his feet, eyes open, on task. That's what I've been doing. This girl is going to make it and so are James and you!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 19, 2008)

We appreciate everyone's prayers. We consistently pray for all our friends and family here at DC. Sometimes when our troubles begin to seem overwhelming, or when kidney stones knock me out of commission, it would be so easy to wallow in self pity. I'll admit, I allow myself a short "wallow" time, but then I stop to think about the many people who are in a situation much worse than ours. When you are deep in despair, it can be hard to count your blessings, but I know that I have had so many blessings in my life, and they just keep coming. I know that when I count my blessings in the midst of despair, I always feel so much better afterwards.  So for those of you who are "down in the valley," know that you are not alone, and that we care about you and pray for you all the time.

Barbara


----------



## Dina (Apr 19, 2008)

You have my prayers Barbara.  It'll all work out.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> We appreciate everyone's prayers. We consistently pray for all our friends and family here at DC. Sometimes when our troubles begin to seem overwhelming, or when kidney stones knock me out of commission, it would be so easy to wallow in self pity. I'll admit, I allow myself a short "wallow" time, but then I stop to think about the many people who are in a situation much worse than ours. When you are deep in despair, it can be hard to count your blessings, but I know that I have had so many blessings in my life, and they just keep coming. I know that when I count my blessings in the midst of despair, I always feel so much better afterwards.  So for those of you who are "down in the valley," know that you are not alone, and that we care about you and pray for you all the time.
> 
> Barbara



Whenever I come across someone asking for prayers, I include them at our church. Everyone asking for prayers gets listed on the back of the program, and some here have been listed there as well. I never asked for any myself, and have been listed only once (for the heart surgery).
The Pastor did make a comment in church about how when he came to visit me before the surgery he was expecting me to be worried and depressed, as did the doctors, but instead found me chatting away on my laptop here and joking around with the nurses and doctors.
I was always taught that everything was pre-ordained long before I was born, so I figured worrying wouldn't change anything. I always tell the kids and DW that. Ask for support, ask for help, ask for prayers, but don't worry just trust in God. Then I sit and worry quietly to myself, LOL.
I always thought it worked on DW, until one of the doctors told me that after the surgery, when they had brought me into the ICU and let DW in to see me, she burst into tears. I was surprised, during the entire ordeal she had never shown she was that worried.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 19, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> ...Ask for support, ask for help, ask for prayers, but don't worry just trust in God. Then I sit and worry quietly to myself, LOL.
> I always thought it worked on DW, until one of the doctors told me that after the surgery, when they had brought me into the ICU and let DW in to see me, she burst into tears. I was surprised, during the entire ordeal she had never shown she was that worried.


I would have been surprised if she had not burst into tears.  She loves you and was relieved that you were okay.  While I believe we should not sit around worrying about everything, worrying about someone you love at a time like that does not signify lack of faith.  We never know when someone's time is up, and when that someone is a person we love, relief (and tears) are natural.  She was relieved that your time here was not up, that she was given more time with you.  She was able to keep her worries inside throughout the ordeal because you needed her to be strong.  And she _*was*_ strong.  When it was over she was able to let go of being strong for awhile, and so the tears (of relief, frustration, and love) were able to come.

Barbara


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (Apr 19, 2008)

Praying for success for you guys! Hope your dreams come true!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Kay!

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 19, 2008)

You know you both have my prayers and best wishes!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I would have been surprised if she had not burst into tears.  She loves you and was relieved that you were okay.  While I believe we should not sit around worrying about everything, worrying about someone you love at a time like that does not signify lack of faith.  We never know when someone's time is up, and when that someone is a person we love, relief (and tears) are natural.  She was relieved that your time here was not up, that she was given more time with you.  She was able to keep her worries inside throughout the ordeal because you needed her to be strong.  And she _*was*_ strong.  When it was over she was able to let go of being strong for awhile, and so the tears (of relief, frustration, and love) were able to come.
> 
> Barbara



I was trying to be light hearted (pun intended), but it didn't work, LOL.

 I guess on the one hand I am just trying to teach the kids to find a balance between worrying and fears, which is natural, and faith. At the same time, I am trying to find that same balance.
The weird thing is I would rather have DW show her concern to me, I was still under when she cried which is why the Dr. had to tell me later. Kinda like knowing you are not the only one going thru troubles, its comforting to know you are not alone.
So, here I was making sure everyone saw that I wasn't worried about the surgery and it was no big deal, yet at the same time I wanted DW to show she was worried and concerned. 
Feels a little hypocritical and selfish of me.

Anyway, I hijacked the thread too much as it is, we have church tomorrow so we will be praying for you and James.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Stacy!



Maverick2272 said:


> ...Anyway, I hijacked the thread too much as it is, we have church tomorrow so we will be praying for you and James.


LOL  Normally I can tell when you are being light-hearted!

Thanks for the "pay-back!"  My church prayed for you through your surgery and hospital stay.

Barbara


----------



## Mama (Apr 19, 2008)

Praying for the two of you Barbara. There's no dought in my mind that God will do whatever it is that is best for the two of you!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 19, 2008)

Long distance prayers coming both your ways----hang in there!!!


----------



## Bilby (Apr 20, 2008)

Good luck James!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks from both of us.

Barbara


----------



## corazon (Apr 20, 2008)

Sending all my good thoughts and best wishes to you both!


----------



## BigDog (Apr 20, 2008)

Best of luck to James, and thoughts and prayers for you both. Are you open to elaborating on CAD and what the job entails? Acronyms are a dime a dozen, and CAD is part of my employment - Computer Aided Dispatch - for 9-1-1 Operations. I don't know if James' is the same or something else.


----------



## middie (Apr 20, 2008)

Good luck you guys.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry BigDog!  We have mentioned his training before, but it has been awhile.  In his case, CAD is Computer Aided Design.  If he gets this particular job, he will be designing parts on the computer, and then someone else will manufacture them.

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ohhhh designing computer parts... can I have a word or two with him about the next models coming out??? LOL.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL  I guess I should clarify that.  He would be designing screw machine produced components *on* the computer, not designing computer parts.  

Barbara


----------



## plumies (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread.  Barb, prayers and all the luck being sent your way.  Fingers and toes crossed, too.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks!  It is all so up in the air right now.  James brought a lot of stuff that he doesn't need there home this last weekend, and he is ready to pack up the rest at a moment's notice, just in case.  There is no guarantee he will be offered the internship, and if it doesn't look like something he wants to do he doesn't have to take it, so we are waiting to see what the deal is.  Some of the people in the program have left to take jobs totally unrelated to their training (like telemarketer jobs, etc.), but James definitely wants to utilize the training he has been getting.  That's why he's there!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 22, 2008)

James has an interview Thursday.

Barbara


----------



## jennyema (Apr 22, 2008)

*Count my fingers as : CROSSED!*


----------



## miniman (Apr 22, 2008)

Will be thinking & praying for you on Thursday


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2008)

How did I miss this thread???

Knock em dead James. I know you will!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I will keep you posted.  

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck James!


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 22, 2008)

Come on, we know he will do it. Who could resist that man!!???? You keep your chin up and be yourself James!!


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 27, 2008)

James and Barbara, Good Luck.  I know things will work out fine.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks!

James went to his interview Thursday.  He said everything went fine.  The guy said he has to talk to a few people.  I think James said there is a possibility someone might be coming back, so not sure what that means!  However it turns out, we know everything will be fine.  

We are still waiting for all the paperwork to be finished, as far as the house money goes, so we are still praying for that to be done quickly.  

Also, in church this morning I had kind of a flash of a thought (barely even time for it to be a whole thought) about something that maybe I am supposed to do (relating to the book I am writing).  It came as a total surprise to me, so now I am just waiting to see if it was just a crazy thought coming from within or from Elsewhere.  I can't tell anyone what the thought was though, as I am afraid that will muddy the waters, so to speak, rather than clarify the matter!  Ok, did I make that as clear as mud?!  

All I know is that I am so glad we have such good friends keeping us in their thoughts and prayers.

Barbara


----------



## smoke king (Apr 28, 2008)

done and done


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks smoke king!

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 28, 2008)

They did list you guys on our bulletin at church, it was just kinda funny to read "Prayers for Buddy's friends Barbara & James, Stacy, and Kadesma. Usually they just list the names and reason, IE 'health', 'work', 'financial', 'family' etc.
But hey, at least it got on there! LOL.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 28, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> They did list you guys on our bulletin at church, it was just kinda funny to read "Prayers for Buddy's friends Barbara & James, Stacy, and Kadesma. Usually they just list the names and reason, IE 'health', 'work', 'financial', 'family' etc.
> But hey, at least it got on there! LOL.


I'm just trying to picture their faces as they read the names.  "Hmmm, Kadesma is an interesting name.  I wonder what country she is from?"  LOL  Thanks again Buddy!

Barbara


----------

